# Looking for growth(giant) rp



## oceanrain (Sep 5, 2019)

Hello! I am looking for a growth(giant) rp


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Sep 6, 2019)

I'd be willing to try out a rp with ya


----------



## oceanrain (Sep 6, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I'd be willing to try out a rp with ya


Okay! I'll send you a message on discord!


----------



## oceanrain (Sep 6, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I'd be willing to try out a rp with ya


Tried adding you on discord but it's not letting me?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Sep 6, 2019)

BluefiremarkII#2898 did you try that?


----------



## Vina the Bat (Sep 8, 2019)

Heya, I'd love to! My Discord is Small Fry#5663.


----------

